# Food and drink



## LaFoto

I'd like to create a new theme on food and drink, ok?

*Link broken* 
_CHEERS! Bitter and Ale in Norfolk, England, Summer 2000_
*Link broken* 
_Here's to all the teetotallers among you... - Oct.2003_
*Link broken* 
_...or those, who want to become President on plain water : My son in July 2001_


----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Oh well, Sean, seems like I can in no way compete with THAT one.

All I can do is make you hungry, for those are going to be delicious!

*Link broken*


----------



## seanarmenta

> Oh well, Sean, seems like I can in no way compete with THAT one.


 
thank you for such a wonderful compliment  but we're *sharing*, not competing


----------



## ksmattfish

Good call, Sean.  And although I like your photos, I'm drooling over LaFoto's roast spuds on a stick.  I love food on a stick.


----------



## vonnagy

this post is making me hungry.. all i have have here is this bloody frozen fruit

*Alas! we can no longer see it as the link is gone *


----------



## jack

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Jack, am I right in assuming that your "nice photos here" might refer to the pints?

Maybe...???

I like your candid shot in the bar.

And Mark, with your bananas in the snow I've always meant to tell you, ever since I first saw it, that they will suffer! They'll all turn BLACK. Bananas don't like SNOW. Or ice. Or getting cold in any way. Unless your "snow" is sugar, I hope you VERY QUICKLY picked up your fruit from where it was and ATE it!!! 

Let me think if there's another I could put up under this theme....

*Link broken* 

_Still life at a Medieval Knights Show in summer 2002_


----------



## jack

hehehe

 well, if we're all going 'on-the-lash' then we are going to need a tray,
to carry our Guiness, Kilkenny, Courage Directors, Adnams 6X, Flowers,
  :? *belch*. if we are still capable at this point in maintinaing a vertical 
relationship with our surroundings lol, perhaps we can sample some 
japanese Sapporo and some czech Staropramen ?  :goodvibe: 

(of course, a blow-out indian curry is part of the ritual)  

personally, i love dutch pubs and dutch beer - oO(on the Oudegracht, 
in Utrecht, drinking HALF-PINTS of Palm :heart: , Amstel or Hoegaarden) .

what's your (or your husbands) favorite German beer ? 
..  :!: and Doxx too, whats the recommendations ?..//jack


----------



## voodoocat

Edited due to broken link


----------



## karissa

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Metimbo

Desert anyone?







~Tim


----------



## karissa

That makes me want to go have some.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, after so much ice-cream we DO need some healthful food now!!!

*Link broken*


----------



## Harpper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

*Link broken*


----------



## voodoocat

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua




----------



## pilgrim

That's really cool anua!


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

wow pilgrim!


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ZacKrohn

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mox

Using my cell phone (LG 5450 with 0.3MP camera integrated)


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

You know by now, dezmaas, that the sight of this dish with garlicky green olives makes *my* mouth water, right? Nothing disgusting about them at all! I can even imagine their smell and I feel a longing inside me to go and spend my holidays on the Mediterranean Sea!


----------



## dezmaas

Yeah they look revolting but taste great!!


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## danalec99

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

Oh wow, very nice pictures!!!  Here are a couple of mine.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4dc02b3127cceb9774a50e5010000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d827b3127ccebf90936dfedb0000002610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d831b3127cceb0451a68b5230000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d830b3127cceb04acc2ccd6f0000001610

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4db06b3127ccebf613e7203360000001610


----------



## Tenerife

Moe on:
http://www.knmultimedia.com/design/azulon_4.htm

Regards from tenerife
Klaus


----------



## voodoocat

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sk8man




----------



## wxnut

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Mmmm! Combos!


----------



## NikonChick

Tenerife said:
			
		

> Moe on:
> http://www.knmultimedia.com/design/azulon_4.htm
> 
> Regards from tenerife
> Klaus


 
This is BEAUTIFUL. I assume you had a stylist....kudos to both of you!!

These have nothing on Tenerife, but a couple Im happy with none the less. Critiques always welcome.


*A pity that all the links are gone *


----------



## thebeginning

i decided to give a photo of some unnatural food. i didnt think i had any pics of food at all, but lo and behold, here is one.   






i cant believe i just posted that...


----------



## Meysha

Well I thought I'd teach you guys a bit of culture from two very different corners of the world. He he god know we all need a bit of culture around here.  

Ok, so here's what a good Aussie eats for brekky every morning:





It's a wichety grub (sp) btw. 

And here's what a good French person eats for "petit dej" (brekky):





Yes I couldn't wait and I've already taken a bite out of the best Nutella crepe ever.

Now I wonder which type of cuisine is more popular?!

Oh and here's a picture of me and my sister enjoying our french crepes. I'm the one pulling the funny face on the right. Those crepes were so good!


----------



## tempra

A couple of old ones that I have on the server

*Link broken* 

http://www.tempradesign.co.uk/images/beeeer.jpg - big file - 0.5mb

This is the theme forum after all


----------



## magali

just an egg :


----------



## bobbyandrews

First Post, First Pic


----------



## photong

I GOTS LOTS OF THESE!!!!! 





 I don't even like coffee. But it sure does smell pretty.










 The peaches in the front are actually blurry 





 Candy is food right?










 Are fake apples ok?


----------



## 2500kelvin

This thread made me hungry. I like this one, a quite graphic image:



			
				anua said:
			
		

>


----------



## GeeTee




----------



## thebeginning

photong, your food shots are incredible. very well done! do you have a job in commercial photography?  you definitely could if you dont.


----------



## photong

thebeginning said:
			
		

> photong, your food shots are incredible. very well done! do you have a job in commercial photography? you definitely could if you dont.



thank you! and i dont. but i want to  badly.


----------



## raul_the_truck

Heres an ad for diet pepsi.


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken*


----------



## JonK

Why have one when you can have a lorry load! :hail: :cheers: 

*Link broken*


----------



## CrazyAva

They don't have to be PS free do they?    The first one was clearly edited.


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken*


----------



## shanstar

gingerbread house!


----------



## LaFoto

A salad I made last Thursday for our last choir gathering before the summer vacation


----------



## amkphotography

Just one for now.


----------



## rufus5150

Ooh, one of my favorite topics... some recent(ish) dishes:












Summer. Salads in the summer. Yay.


----------



## LaFoto

Wow. I'm growing hungry now!
Salads in summer ... my best liked part of barbecue dinners!


----------



## rufus5150

One more, from a little further back:


----------



## garboui




----------



## amkphotography

Oh that looks good. Is it a peach or mango or what? Nice shot, too.


----------



## zandman




----------



## garboui

amkphotography said:


> Oh that looks good. Is it a peach or mango or what? Nice shot, too.



Its actually an apricot from a newly discovered tree in the yard at the apartment im living in currently.

it was just something i used as a subject experimenting with a makeshift light box (5 pieces of legal paper taped together) on my desk one night just to see how things would turn out. the light sources were my desk light and my monitor. unfortunately the picture was not as crisp as it could be as i was using an onld 35-80mm kit lens from my old rebel body. after viewing the picture at work though i really have seen the importance in monitor calibration as there is a huge variance in the lightness and gradiant in the background between computers. i guess my best bet is just to start off by having some colour gradients printed then go from there adjusting my monitor.


----------



## rufus5150

Decided to take pictures of dinner tonight:

Tomato, Mozzarella, Baby Lettuce, Cassis Vinaigrette:






Followed up with half a roast chicken and Dijon cream sauce:


----------



## katerolla

here is one from a friends wedding


----------



## Don Kondra

Greetings.

Last nights supper 

Shot with the 50mm and two side strobes with softboxes...

Greek style pork ribs, caesar salad, onion scalloped potatoes and honey garlic black tiger shrimp. 






Cheers, Don


----------



## drafuul

When I was growing up, I ate shrimp as often as I could. When I got a job, I went out to eat shrimp as often as I could and when I turned 23, I became so allergic to shrimp that I almost died. I can almost taste this post and it kills me.


----------



## Daki_One

sister's birthday cake from awhile back.


----------



## LaFoto

This theme is not new, which is why I merged the newly started theme thread with the old one from back in 2003.


----------



## Dcrymes84

I took this a few hrs a go at work.. Well still at work...


----------



## Hobbes

Dairy Queen chocolate sundae ^^


----------



## Don Kondra

Home made pizza...






Cheers, Don


----------



## rufus5150

This is by no means a good picture at all as I had very little time to take it, but my other hobby being food and a budding interest in molecular gastronomy, this was my first, completely edible, mozzarella balloon:





I'll be serving it tomorrow with a tomato sorbet, warm basil gelee and balsamic foam. I hope I get a chance to stage a picture.


----------



## James Learie




----------



## Corbin Lane

I can totally rock this out because food photography is really what I do.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## amkphotography

Fruits





Veggies





Stuffed Peppers





Chocolate Cake





Coffee


----------



## rufus5150

Dessert!


----------



## MelodySoul

Here are two food photos that I've done recently.


----------



## Minissa

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Guenther Price

Potatoes:


----------



## xjoycex




----------



## xjoycex




----------



## xjoycex




----------



## Lisa B




----------



## scarfy

what to do with a horrible meal in Rome when they wont refund you or give you a replacement 






kinda blurry but meh, sentimental value


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

Cheers again from yet another vacation abroad (the Guinness above I brought you from Ireland):






"Dorada" is being brewed in Tenerife, which is where I was and had it.


----------



## Antarctican

After dinner treats:


----------



## D3KNikki

cookie dough.


----------



## Dominantly

LaFoto said:


>


YES!:mrgreen:


----------



## y0aimee

[sooc shot] I wanted to practice shots w/ my flash, so here's the result. I bounced the flash off a reflector I was holding above the plate.

flash setting: Manual 1/16 +0.7


----------



## erns

I made some Chicken Chili at work!







Grilled some Garlic Bread.






It's ready!


----------



## erns

Ribeye Steak and Red Beans and Rice


----------



## rokclmb

Tako soon to be part of Takoyaki





I don't remember what it is but it was (I think it's something strawberry related) for sale in Ginza, Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## erns

Chirashi


----------



## erns

Salmon Makunouchi


----------



## erns




----------



## erns

Louisiana Fried Chicken at work!






Hush Puppies






Fries


----------



## Jovi

Nice pics everyone! Really!

Here's some from me, Home made! =D
















Cheers!


----------



## erns




----------



## erns

Oxtail Ramen


----------



## erns

Saimin


----------



## erns

This is real! Not photoshopped!


----------



## erns

Papa John's Pepperoni Pizza!


----------



## erns

Mochigashi


----------



## mrtramplefoot

erns said:


> Ribeye Steak and Red Beans and Rice



that looks mouth watering and i totally have those plates


----------



## erns

Ebi (Shrimp) and Sashimi for dinner!


----------



## AtlPikMan

Taken with a friends 50mm 1.2


----------



## erns

Pecan Pie


----------



## erns

In-N-Out Double Cheeseburger!






Double Cheeseburger Combo!


----------



## erns

Spam Musubi


----------



## chriswellner

Fruit stand in Basra, Iraq





Lunch break





Dessert?


----------



## LaFoto

I've got a new one to share. DH had this yesterday when we went to see Son on his birthday (Son reads geology in uni elsewhere).


----------



## erns

I made some Portuguese Sausage Fried Rice!


----------



## erns

Futomaki Sushi, Chicken Karage and Spam Musubi (top)

Limu Poke (Bottom)


----------



## erns

Teriyaki Chicken Bowl


----------



## stone_family3

Peas and Mac n cheese


----------



## The Historian

Dinner


----------



## erns

Ahi Wasabi Poke from Foodland, Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## erns

I went to Oahu, Hawaii last week.
Goma Tei






Shoyu Cha Siu Ramen






Gyoza


----------



## erns

Blue Hawaii Classic - Small (Banana, Strawberry, Blueberry, Granola, Acai and Soy Milk)


----------



## erns

Giovanni's Shrimp Truck

















Shrimp Scampi


----------



## erns

Pineapple and Guava Shave Ice


----------



## erns

Rainbow Drive-In











Coke Zero





Strawberry Slush Float






Beef Steak Plate


----------



## erns

Leonard's Bakery






Custard Filled Malasadas


----------



## erns

Kiwami Ramen






Lunch Special, Charsu (Roasted pork) over Rice comes free with the Ramen.






Ume Shio Dip for the Ramen.






Ume Shio Dip Ramen, (Cold Ramen Noodles)


----------



## erns

Spam Macadamia Nuts!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## erns

I forgot to ask the name of this Yogurt Shop. No name listed on the outside or inside. Located at Waikiki Beach Walk.






You can pick your toppings.











Blue Berries, Strawberries and Kiwi on Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## erns

Spam Musubi from ABC Store


----------



## erns

My First Class Meal to HNL (Oahu, Hawaii)  Macadamia Nut Pancakes


----------



## erns

Somen Salad from Foodland


----------



## erns

Spam, Eggs Over Easy and Rice


----------



## erns

Beef Tri-Tip, Rice and Corn


----------



## erns

Chicken Teriyaki


----------



## sararamsey

Wait...we're not getting food and drinks?

Darn


----------



## erns

Tempura Udon


----------



## erns

Strawberry Slush Float


----------



## Seekwence




----------



## desertdave

mmmmmm I like beer..I like the simplicity of your shot. Plus I drank a lot of that beer in costa rica. Kinda light but very refreshing in that humidity.  OK heres my shot for the theme.


----------



## erns

Fish Tacos from Del Taco


----------



## erns

Made some Huli Huli Chicken!


----------



## Seekwence

Any more people?


----------



## LaFoto

The new posts on beer are part of "Food and Drink" and have therefore been merged with the existing thread - maybe someone else BUT "erns" now posts in here!?


----------



## LaFoto

The one and only time in my life that I had "Spritz" (still don't really know what it was made of...!?!?) in Portogruaro/Italy in April 2009.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## stone_family3

This was a fight club submission


----------



## erns




----------



## y0aimee

homemade bbq chicken pizza
*Links gone *


----------



## ions

President's Choice Cream First Vanilla Ice Cream with Honey Roasted Peanuts and Honey by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Shrove &quot;Pancake&quot; Tuesday Redux by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## iamfafafung




----------



## iamfafafung




----------



## helloviki

i hope you can provide some food that green vegetables cooked.


----------



## marekk

I would like to eat this ice cream.


----------



## JustinZ850

Dinner time




Yummy by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## paul85224

JustinZ850 said:


> Dinner time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy by JustinZ850, on Flickr



I'm afraid to ask what this is....


----------



## Capeesh

Frogs Legs  !!


----------



## cgipson1

Grilled Ribeye and Bleu Cheese Pizza on a homemade crust


----------



## JustinZ850

cgipson1 said:


> Grilled Ribeye and Bleu Cheese Pizza on a homemade crust



This made me super hungry and it's only 3am!

Local car forum photo challenge this week is "Something Sweet"




Race850 Challenge - Something Sweet by JustinZ850, on Flickr

Really thinking about working on equipment for lighting


----------



## bitteraspects

published. woohoo!!!


----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.


----------



## rokclmb

Beef Braciole that I made



Grilled Beef Braciole by rokclmb, on Flickr

One of the pizzas at Pescatore in Hayama, Japan.



Pescatore Pizza by rokclmb, on Flickr



Pescatore Pizza Detail by rokclmb, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

095_Toby'sPointReyesStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




096_Toby'sPointReyesStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




097_Chico-FarmersMarket von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




098_Chico-FarmersMarket von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




099_Chico-FarmersMarket von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




100_Chico-FarmersMarket von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto

IMG_2373edit by princessjess07


----------



## JAC526

Buck that shot of the spoon with the noodles and steam is awesome.  And for something totally different from it that girl with icecream all over her is awesome too!

Reminds me when I was a kid.


----------



## dbvirago

Fried Chicken





A nice salad






and maybe a cannoli for dessert


----------



## Buckster

JAC526 said:


> Buck that shot of the spoon with the noodles and steam is awesome.  And for something totally different from it that girl with icecream all over her is awesome too!
> 
> Reminds me when I was a kid.


Thank you kindly!  The little girl with ice cream shot is a snapshot of my daughter I took at Disney World about 20 years ago with my Nikon F.  Though it's blown out and all, I just always loved that photo - sentimental thing.


----------



## JAC526

Buckster said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buck that shot of the spoon with the noodles and steam is awesome.  And for something totally different from it that girl with icecream all over her is awesome too!
> 
> Reminds me when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly!  The little girl with ice cream shot is a snapshot of my daughter I took at Disney World about 20 years ago with my Nikon F.  Though it's blown out and all, I just always loved that photo - sentimental thing.
Click to expand...


Well I have no sentimental attachment and I still really love that shot.


----------



## TerBear

I love food, probably more than I should.  I really love food pictures. YUM!

Needed more DoF in this one. Drat!  But after three or four Thanksgiving dinners that week, it was nice to have something a little less traditional 



20141129-DSC_0931 by terristahl, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons




----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Petit Four at High Tea -Tea Room of Windsor Arms, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE1, 50mm f3.5 macro,  TriX 




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Philmar

Tasty Laotian insect snack by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## waday

Philmar said:


> Tasty Laotian insect snack by Phil Marion, on Flickr


No, really, thanks, I'm full, no... really, I know I've been on the road for three days without food, but I'm good, thanks, I'll eat some grass or something.


----------



## Philmar

Good eats - Lyon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

